# Need help with 65 GTO cowl tag accessories



## Windham14 (Mar 30, 2016)

Hello all, I am about to purchase another 65 GTO but wanted some help with the cowl tag. I think I can assume this car is a true GTO as it is a Kansas built car with the 5N. It also has power steering, brakes, console, rear defrost, cold factory AC, tinted glass and power windows. Can anyone tell if all that is correct on the tag and if it is showing more than that? Thank you guys so much!


----------



## Windham14 (Mar 30, 2016)

I've actually found most of the info but a few options on the tag I cannot so maybe you guys can help. The P in the first set and the P in the 3rd set. I assume power steering and power brakes as the car does have those options. Looks like this car has tons of options.


----------

